# Oh My...Got Nibs?



## Johnathan (Oct 11, 2007)

OK, here it is, my worthless.....2 cents. I use a fountain pen as my daily writer, actually, I normally have a few that I use, one in the office, one in the studio, and always one in my pocket. As for nibs, I have tried many, in steel, plated, 14k gold, 18gold. I think the biggest difference to me is the flex and durability. The steel nibs will not last forever, and they tend to have a harder writing feel they also need a lot of time to break in if you don't condition them to start. Trying different nibs is important, some people are just really picky, and it is nice to be able to explain how you feel about them. What are you going to say when someone asks "Do you like 18k or 14k better?" 

The great thing is that those who love fountain pens, love to talk about them. It is important to gather all that info coming out of your customers mouths and stick it in the brain file.

Now, Lou and Anthony both sell gold nibs that will fit in the pens we make. Get one, and try it you will not be sorry. You will always have them and you can change them into the pens that you are writing with more often. I have had Anthony's 14k gold nibs in many of my pens, although each are different, the overall character is good. They also did not need a whole lot of time to smooth out and I like how they write with the ink flow.

I have been using Lou's 18k nib this week and really like it. It started off smooth, and the ink flow is bold. Both of these nibs are great additions to your favorite pen. Plus, the fact that they are both selling them at such a great price, I would get one to try it, also if you are going to sell them, it doesn't help to have a solid gold nib waiting in the wings just in case. 

Hope this helps. Thanks Anthony and Lou!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh sure... just push me over the edge why don't ya!!

I really have to get a gold nib just to see what "it's all about" soon.


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 11, 2007)

Heck I have been buying Anthony's gold nibs 6 at a time.
It really does make a difference in making that sale.
I keep a couple nibs installed ready to sale and a couple that I can upgrade a pen with.
Also----showing the customer how to remove and clean a nib will also help.
I guess I need to give Lou's nibs a try next. I wonder if I can feel the difference between them.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 16, 2007)

Gary - You probably won't be able to tell the difference in how a 14k nib writes vs. an 18k nib.  The primary difference is in "curb appeal".  In the US, 14k is considered real gold.  In Europe and the Far East, 18k is considered real gold.  It's mostly a matter of perception.


----------

